# Want advise for choosing graphics card



## pankaj3 (Aug 16, 2011)

My config is

Intel i7 930 2.8GHz
Asus rampage 2 extreme
4 Gb DDR3 Ram
HDD 160GB & 500 GB
VIP 500W Gold SMPS
xfx 8600GT 512MB
Sony Dual layer writer


I am looking for new graphics card so I can play FEAR 3, Crysis 2, Battlefield 3 and any game coming in future
I am unable to deside between nvidia & AMD-ATI


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

budget?


----------



## pankaj3 (Aug 16, 2011)

about 20k


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

Then sell of your VIP power supply first, it cannot handle any high end card. Get MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr III @ 15.5K and Corsair GS700 @ 4.8K


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 16, 2011)

6950 2gb@ 16.5K + u will need a psu Corsair GS600 @4K


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ Which version of HD 6950 you're talking about. Till now MSI Twin Frozr III is the best version of HD 6950 and it is available @ 15.5K in smcinternational


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 16, 2011)

^^dont you think a vx series would be better than GS series?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ Ya, I think so. He can also go for TX650 V2, available @ 5.2K instead of GS700.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 16, 2011)

if you can wait a little. amd hd7000 series are coming in Q4 2011. and till that time change your psu to Corsair TX650 V2 @ 5.2k or TX750 V2 @ 6.2k or TX850 V2 @ 7k. 850 in case you go for multi gpu solution later.


----------



## pankaj3 (Aug 16, 2011)

why do i need to change power supply when it recommend 500W


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Which version of HD 6950 you're talking about. Till now MSI Twin Frozr III is the best version of HD 6950 and it is available @ 15.5K in smcinternational



actually didn't saw ur post while reply i was suggesting the sapphire one i think the MSI one will run cooler than the sapphire BTW will SMC charge 5% vat on that MRP never bought from them
Buy Sapphire | Sapphire HD6950 2GB DDR5 PCI Express card | Buy PCI Express card | Buy Graphic card
anyway cilus will not a GS600 do the job for him

VX series of PSU was always best from corsair & also under rated than the original capability

Buy Sapphire | Sapphire HD6950 2GB DDR5 PCI Express card | Buy PCI Express card | Buy Graphic card

@pankaj ur current psu is overrated indian brand PSU which will  burn if a real 500W load is applied


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

mithun, SMC never charge 5% vat on their price, I think you are confusing it with lynx-india. SMC prices are including tax and only shipping charge(which is again very low, around 100 to 150 bucks for Gfx card) is added to the price. I have purchased my 890GXM-G65 mobo from them.

pankaj3, for a PSU the most important thing is how much current it can provide to its 12 volt rail as most of the components draw power from that rail, not the total wattage. Normally a good PSU should provide minimum 82% to 85% of its power through the 12V rail. All the premium PSUs from Corsair, FSP, Seasonic normally provide more than 85% power to the 12V rail.

If you want some cheap alternative then get Corsair GS600W 80+ CPU @ 3.8K


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 16, 2011)

@ cilus thanks for the info i purchased from prime they didn't charge any vat but Lynx did


----------



## pankaj3 (Aug 16, 2011)

how is XFX Radeon HD6950 2GB GDDR5?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

Bad choice. XFX has poor build quality than their competitors and their Aftersales service is very very poor.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Ya, I think so. He can also go for VX650, available @ 5.2K instead of GS700.



you mean tx 650v2...dont you



Cilus said:


> Bad choice. XFX has poor build quality than their competitors and their Aftersales service is very very poor.



build quality...NO...
bad aftersales services...definitely yes....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

pankaj3 said:


> why do i need to change power supply when it recommend 500W



Simply because it can't handle 6950. You don't want to take the risk of damaging your whole rig by using a low quality PSU.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> you mean tx 650v2...dont you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sir, edited my post....

And currently really XFX is having some build quality issues. Two of my XFX cards started to show memory problem after just 4 to 6 months used...Then I don't wanna say a single thing about RMA.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Sir, edited my post....
> 
> And currently really XFX is having some build quality issues. Two of my XFX cards started to show memory problem after just 4 to 6 months used...Then I don't wanna say a single thing about RMA.



he he ...its cool bro...
also can you tell me the name of the importers of those two cards?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

Even I suggest you save up and once you have 25k you can take a 20k GFX and a 5k PSU.
Although the newer offering will be much faster. Wait for it. You are buying too close to new releases. 

But if its urgent then PSU first and then GPU. The 6950 is good for what you pay. I already have the GS700 PSU. So I can recommend that too.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 19, 2011)

PSU first as everyone says, don't compromise on that.

And to play with a HD6970 you don't need a 700W PSU, a 3.5-4k 550-600W good PSU will do great.

Corsair GS600W @ 4k
HD6970 2GB


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ If budget is low GS600 is good choice.


----------

